# Is earth round?



## Anarchist (Feb 5, 2002)

I quite wondered if Middle-Earth is placed on a globe and if the Valinor is placed on it.


----------



## Beorn (Feb 5, 2002)

At the time of LotR, yes. 



> ...When the Elves passed westward, Tom was here already, before the seas were bent. He knew the dark under the stars when it was fearless - before the Dark Lord came from Outside.'



Also, in the Atlas of Middle Earth, there are maps of the unbent earth, and the bent earth....

I am unsure as to where the explaination of the seas being bent is written, perhaps a more learned member could tell us?


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 5, 2002)

You will find it written in Akallabeth in the Silmarillion.


----------



## Aldarion (Feb 5, 2002)

See Akallabêth, the Downfall of Númenor in the Silmarillion

Eru Ilúvatar is called upon by Manwë Súlimo to deal with the presumptious invading fleet of Ar-Pharazôn who had dared to stain the shores of Aman with his mortal footsteps. The result is Númenor's destruction and the subsequent "bending" of the world rendering Valinor inaccessible from Middle Earth save by the elves or those men whose fortune brought them by chance upon the "straight" road to the Undying Lands...


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 6, 2002)

Eeeexactly! Perfect. 
I have just finished the _Akallabêth_ in the Silmarillion for the third time, and I'm halfway through 'Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age'. 
Yes, the world was bent into a sphere with the great rumble and tumble that was caused when Ilúvatar (note only 1 'l') caused Númenór to be busted up. To put it in layman's terms.


----------



## Anarchist (Feb 7, 2002)

So the world was flat but it became a globe in the end? And if it did become a globe, did it start to spin? Galilei would answer this very clearly.


----------

